# VapeCon Schedule



## VapeCon

Hi Guys

Just a reminder of the schedule for those of you who have not seen it yet:



10:00 Doors Open/Registration Opens

11:00 Beginner Vaper's Workshop - Indoors

12:00 Coil Building Competition - Indoors

13:00 Cloud Chasing Competition - Indoor Stage

14:00

15:00 Prize Giving - Outdoor Stage

16:00 Advanced Vaping/Coil Building Workshop - Indoors

17:00

18:00 Vendors Pack Up

Registration Closes 30 minutes before each event.


----------



## zadiac

Thanks.


----------



## Morne

@VapeCon Where can I see a list of vendors for VapeCon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Cloud Flavour
Complex chaos (Marketing and samples only)

Craft Vapour
Hazeworks E-liquid creations
Juicy Joes
Northern Craft Vapes
Vape Cartel
Vape Club
Vape King
Vape Maxx
Vapeshop
VapeXstacey
Vapoholics
Vapology
Vapour Mountain
World Wonders

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Morne

Thanks @Stroodlepuff 
Is this the final list or are we expecting more vendors?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

There are 2 more possible vendors, finalizing today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Cloud Flavour (Marketing only)
Complex chaos (Marketing and samples only)
Craft Vapour
Hazeworks E-liquid creations
Juicy Joes
Northern Craft Vapes
Vape Cartel
Vape Club
Vape King
Vape Maxx
Vapeshop
VapeXstacey
Vapoholics
Vapology
Vapour Mountain
World Wonders

Edited

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigAnt

Please confirm is @Sir Vape also not attending?


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigAnt said:


> Please confirm is @Sir Vape also not attending?



Nope they are not.


----------



## BigAnt

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope they are not.


Thank you Skipper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Will any of the vendors attending have the Heatvape invader for sale at Vapecon?


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@VapeCon I know this is a bit late to ask, but the way my luck has been going I have to. Will we be allowed to enter and exit the venue as and when we wish or will it be once you’re in you’re in and once you’re out you’re out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Blu_Marlin said:


> @VapeCon I know this is a bit late to ask, but the way my luck has been going I have to. Will we be allowed to enter and exit the venue as and when we wish or will it be once you’re in you’re in and once you’re out you’re out?



I assume as long as you have a ticket in your possession, you should be good.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

johan said:


> I assume as long as you have a ticket in your possession, you should be good.


I sure hope so @johan.


----------



## Guunie

And if we on the guest list?


----------

